# Quiet



## sawman88 (Sep 29, 2008)

whats with the slowed down activity here? whats everyone up too? i just go finished moving and am still setteling down but there are more people out there.


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

right now? had a super hot bath and... brushing my teeth as I type... the joys of hygene... I love it. Been playing HMW lately, gone out to paint a couple days and I suspect others might be out xmas shopping.


----------



## XbrandonX (Nov 22, 2007)

I cant get my eyes off of the new AGA contest... you should check it out

http://showcase.aquatic-gardeners.org/2008.cgi

inspiration!


----------



## twoheadedfish (May 10, 2008)

you know how it is, no news is good news. seems everyone but blossom is having luck with their tanks. no problems = no posts, i guess.

thanks for the link brandon! that should kill an hour or two at work.


----------



## UnderTheSea (Jun 2, 2008)

No news is good new as already said....

Taking care of the little one and spending a lot of time on the phone lining up shipments in time from xmas.


----------



## Mr Fishies (Sep 21, 2007)

twoheadedfish said:


> you know how it is, no news is good news. seems everyone but blossom is having luck with their tanks. no problems = no posts, i guess.


Not necessarily - some people could just have such bad algae issues they don't want to talk about it or post any pics of their tanks? Not that I'd know anything about that...but if I did, it would be improving over the last week or two...



XbrandonX said:


> I cant get my eyes off of the new AGA contest... you should check it out


Yes, thanks for the link/reminder, I was waiting for the AGA contest to get posted, and forgot for a while.

It was stumbling across the 2003 contest 5 years ago that got me back into the hobby. I'm looking forward to browsing it and I'm ready this year, I found a silicone keyboard membrane to keep drool out of the keys...


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

OOOoo the AGA contest! <3


Forums always seem to have down times.. They always perk up after a while 

Me personally? Lots of working and stressing over christmas lol


----------



## Shattered (Feb 13, 2008)

Daughter just recently underwent plastic surgery on her arm) at Sick kids. She's doing amazingly well! 

That and work... and more work...


----------



## KevD (Mar 2, 2008)

It's not even December yet and people are freakin' over the holiday season? That makes no sense to me, mon  Festivus for the rest of us!


----------



## Katalyst (Jul 29, 2007)

That's a neat contest for sure! Canadian Aquarium Connection is also having a contest.

http://www.canadianaquariumconnection.com/forum/showthread.php?t=5029

Shattered I hope your daughter continues to improve!

Personally I've been very busy having pneumonia myself.


----------



## KnaveTO (May 13, 2007)

It usually slows down right about now as everyone gets busy for the holiday season. I have been mostly playing around with my saltwater tank and the tread is over on Aquariumfans.ca thus little posting on here.

Kat glad to see you are getting better


----------



## desjardo (Aug 30, 2008)

Hear ya Mr Fishies.... My tanks are finally playing nice again. Now If i could just get this planted tank to clear up....


----------

